# quick ratio steering box problem



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, well i bought a 2.5 turn box fitted it and found i could not turn left fully, my drivers tire goes past gaurd lip about 1 inch on left full lock, passenger side goes past gaurd about 4 inchs on right full lock, so turning left has big issues, we have checked and pittman arm is facing straight back as it should, wheels were straight when fitting , there are only 4 positions on the arm for fitting and the other postions willl put the arm way out of alingment, bottom line my mechanic said new box is fitted correctly, he believes the box is faulty, the sellers wont refund, they say i should have bought a 3.5 to 4 turn box, my understanding of quick ratio boxes is they change the internal gearing to give less turns of the steering wheel but still have the full turning circle, the seller disagrees, they just say i bought the wrong box and to buy a 4 turn box, i simply ordered a 2.5 turn box for a 67 gto and now cannot turn left fully, general info i get is the box is suited to a later model car, so who is right ? i think they sold me the wrong box


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, there are stops internally inside the steering box that have to be set right and they're different between F-body cars and A-body cars. The number of turns lock to lock doesn't really have anything to do with it. I had my original steering box rebuilt into a quick ratio unit - I think it's something like 2.7 turns.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree What is the original app for the steering box?

Perhaps you can get a parts manual on it and set the stops yourself.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A lot of the quick ratio boxes won't give you as much lock to lock steering as the original, slow ratio box. But one side only means the box is bad if the pitman arm is centered properly. I friend bought the quick ratio box at NAPA and I bought a stock box at the same place....like $138.....and, driving both cars, I prefer the stock box. It _does_ have a lot more "road feel" than my old original box, though...like a modern car.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i have ordered a new quick ratio box from PY i think PY will have the right stuff, i am still trying to get a refund from the previous seller as i wont use any boxes from them again...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Make sure you post the sellers name if they won't refund, so no one else here makes the same mistake.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if its the same issue as I had but what I found was:
1. The 'Coupler' that connects your steering wheel column to your box has to be right. 
What I mean by that is that you need to make sure the box starts in the exact center rotation location (Wheels Straight'and mark that on the shaft and the box with the donut off....... Center your steering wheel and match up the 'Donut Coupler' on the box with the other half on the steering column. Once this is done all you should have to do is possibly pull your steering wheel and recenter it slightly.

Hope this helps. Let me know if this works out.


----------

